# 2011 26 inch 2 stage



## tjc (16 d ago)

friend says she has a 2011 troy built 26 inch 2 stage snow blower in shed that has only been used 4 or 5 times. 
while i am in need for a snow blower the age concerns me. it has electric start 
what would a machine this old in like new condition be worth? 
and what would be recommended or watch out items for this old of machine.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome to SBF,

2011 is not old for a snowblower. It all depends on how the snowblower was operated, maintained and stored. Abuse and neglect does more harm to the snowblower than the age.

Do you have any pictures?

I suspect that a snowblower tires and fuel lines may have deteriorated and may require replacement. Also the auger and drive belt may need some attention.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Be prepared to thoroughly clean the carburetor, assuming gas was left in it
Maybe consider installing a Chinese carb for about $15.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The price would depend on whether or not the machine starts/runs/drives. The full model number (starting with 31) would also help.

I'll give you an example: 31BM63P3711 



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-Storm-2620-208cc-26-in-Two-Stage-Electric-Start-Gas-Snow-Blower-with-Headlight/3052455



The 6 in the model number denotes that it's MTD's 600-series. 

MTD has been selling snowblowers with that same basic frame since 2006 with different bucket widths. Troy-Bilts were sold at Lowe's during that ~2011 timeframe.

They are now sold at Home Depot. A slightly updated model with a revised bucket shape would be this 2600:









Troy-Bilt Storm 26 in. 208 cc Two- Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start Self Propelled Storm 2600 - The Home Depot


Step up to a 26 in. clearing width with the Storm 2600 and clear larger areas faster with the 208cc Troy-Bilt engine, electric start capability, and a self-propelled drive system. Just One Hand operation



www.homedepot.com


----------

